# iPhone 5: Die Präsentation im Live-Ticker - Vorstellung des neuen Apple-Smartphones ab 19 Uhr



## Matthias Dammes (12. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *iPhone 5: Die Präsentation im Live-Ticker - Vorstellung des neuen Apple-Smartphones ab 19 Uhr* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: iPhone 5: Die Präsentation im Live-Ticker - Vorstellung des neuen Apple-Smartphones ab 19 Uhr


----------



## BiJay (12. September 2012)

Ich hoffe eher, dass ein neuer iPod Touch präsentiert wird.


----------



## shakethatthing (12. September 2012)

Um Himels Willen, so viel Trara wegen eines bescheuerten Telefons (und das nicht zwangsläufig weil es ein Apple Produkt ist).  Demnächst gibts dann noch die Pressekonferez im Live Ticker auf der der Livestream der Pressekonferenz angekündigt wird.


----------



## Odin333 (12. September 2012)

Ich freu mich auf LTE.
Dann Wird Samsung Apple vor Gericht ordentlich in die Fresse schlagen.

Sollte es ausser den erwähnten Neuerungen wirklich anderes geben, fällt das iPhone als Gesammtpaket wohl  hinter Android und WP8 zurück.
Dann bleibt ihnen nur noch das schicke Design.


----------



## Meister879 (12. September 2012)

Da hole ich mir lieber ein schönes Samsung Handy mit Android.


----------



## springenderBusch (12. September 2012)

Wie konnte ich bloß bisher ohne ein Apfelprodukt klar kommen ?
Warum wird eigentlich Apfel so eine Bühne geboten ?
Raff´ ich nicht, versteh´ ich nicht.
Image ? Coolsein ? Individualität ?

Warum mag ich Apfel nicht ? Liegt wohl nicht an der Marke selber sondern am
blinden Konsum ohne Verstand.
Konsumlemmingverhalten der extremsten Sorte !


----------



## Rabowke (12. September 2012)

springenderBusch schrieb:


> Wie konnte ich bloß bisher ohne ein Apfelprodukt klar kommen ?


Keine Ahnung.



> Warum wird eigentlich Apfel so eine Bühne geboten ?


Welche Bühne? Apple hostet das Event selbst, entweder man schaut es sich an ... oder nicht. Ohne Jobs werd ich mir die Pressekonferenz nicht im Liveticker anschauen sondern gehe mit meiner Freundin ins Kino.

iPhone 4 Konferenz hab ich "live" verfolgt und nebenbei mit Kumpels analysiert und ausgewertet.



> Raff´ ich nicht, versteh´ ich nicht.


Ist das erste nicht das zweite? 



Samsung, HTC, MS, Nokia [...] ... alle machen solche Konferenzen, nur scheint es kein Schwein zu interessieren. D.h. diese Firmen sollten überlegen warum das der Fall ist. In Sachen Marketing und PR kann wohl jede Firma dieser Welt was lernen. 



> Image ? Coolsein ? Individualität ?


Wie wäre es mit einem guten Produkt? Jedenfalls ist das iPhone 4 immer noch das beste Smartphone für mich. Nicht das 4S, denn ich lege keinen Wert auf Siri. Auch die bessere Hardware, z.B. GPU, ist für mich interessant, denn ich spiele nicht auf meinem Smartphone.

Die Dinge, die ich mit meinem iPhone 4 mache, erfüllt es sehr sehr gut. Primär ist es ein täglicher Begleiter für Arbeit und sehr viel auch im Urlaub.



> Warum mag ich Apfel nicht ? Liegt wohl nicht an der Marke selber sondern am blinden Konsum ohne Verstand.


Wenn ich mir jetzt aber andere Geräte angesehen hab, die mich nicht überzeugt haben ... darf ich mir dann trotzdem kein iPhone kaufen? 



> Konsumlemmingverhalten der extremsten Sorte !


Pauschalisierung 4tw!


----------



## Odin333 (12. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ohne Jobs werd ich mir die Pressekonferenz nicht im Liveticker anschauen sondern gehe mit meiner Freundin ins Kino.



Ob das bei Jesus damals auch so war?
"Ohne Jesus werde ich mir die Predigt nicht ansehen"

Ob da vorne nur Jobs oder Cook steht, ist mir persönlich egal, mich interessieren die Neuerungen, nicht wer sie präsentiert.
Aber anscheinend gibt es doch Leute, die grossen Wert auf diese Person gelegt haben.

Und dann stellt sich natürlich noch stärker die Frage, ob Apple ohne Jobs auf Dauer überleben kann.
Die Nächsten Jahre werden es zeigen.

Wenn sie tatsächlich gegen Jobs Willen in Kürze ein kleineres iPad anbieten, dann wir beim Auto mit seit kurzem kaputten Motor, das auf einem Steilhang weit oberhalb eines Abgrundes steht, zumindest die Handbremse gelöst.


----------



## FlorianStangl (12. September 2012)

Nur mal so am Rande, wir haben das auch beim Galaxy S3 gemacht, das bekanntlich nicht von Apple ist. Auch da gab's jede Menge Euphorie unter denjenigen, die sich für neue Smartphones interessieren. Und 9 Millionen Vorbestellungen binnen weniger Tage. Ich sehe da keinen großen Unterschied.


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2012)

kein tag ohne fanboy-war.
ach so: konsolen sind auch blöd und der atari st sowieso!!!!!!


----------



## Rabowke (12. September 2012)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ob das bei Jesus damals auch so war?
> "Ohne Jesus werde ich mir die Predigt nicht ansehen"


Also ich würde Jesus nicht mit Jobs ... ja, die Reihenfolge ist beabsichtigt.  

Spass beiseite, für jemanden der selbst öfters vor vielen Leuten reden muss, fand ich sein Auftreten, seine Mimik & Gestik sehr interessant. Das hat mich bei diesen Konferenzen am meisten interessiert, wie der CEO dieser Firma seine Beigeisterung für sein Produkt kommuniziert. Jobs habe ich z.B. absolut abgenommen, dass er von seinen Produkten absolut überzeugt ist und mit vollem Herzblut hinter Apple steht.

Schaut man sich andere IT Unternehmen an ... Nokia? Microsoft? Samsung? HTC? Fehlanzeige.



> Ob da vorne nur Jobs oder Cook steht, ist mir persönlich egal, mich interessieren die Neuerungen, nicht wer sie präsentiert.
> Aber anscheinend gibt es doch Leute, die grossen Wert auf diese Person gelegt haben.


Erklärung siehe oben ...



> Wenn sie tatsächlich gegen Jobs Willen in Kürze ein kleineres iPad anbieten, dann wir beim Auto mit seit kurzem kaputten Motor, das auf einem Steilhang weit oberhalb eines Abgrundes steht, zumindest die Handbremse gelöst.


Das ist jetzt etwas drastisch ausgedrückt ... denn Apple hat Geld wie Heu und das iPad3, was ohne Jobs vorgestellt und beworben wurde, verkauft sich wie geschnitten Brot.

Des Weiteren sollte man hier, ich traue es mich kaum zu sagen, Jobs nicht überbewerten. Er mag zwar die letzte Instanz bei Entscheidungen gewesen sein, aber die Arbeit haben *auch* andere gemacht.


----------



## Rabowke (12. September 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> kein tag ohne fanboy-war.
> ach so: konsolen sind auch blöd und der atari st sowieso!!!!!!


_Du kämpfst wie ein dummer Bauer ..._


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> _Du kämpfst wie ein dummer Bauer ..._



_Wie passend..._


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> _Du kämpfst wie ein dummer Bauer ..._


 Der mit der Kuh gefällt mir persönlich besser. 

P.S.

_Ich zittere, ich zittere..._


----------



## MarauderShields (12. September 2012)

Ich hab nie verstanden was das mit den Smartphones soll, egal welche Marke. Sehen irgendwie alle gleich aus. 

Aber ich fand und finde schon SMS überflüssig und tue mit einem Telefon seit jeher nur eines: Telefonieren. Ich bin also teil einer sehr, sehr, seeeeeeeehr kleinen Gruppe ohne Relevanz ^^


----------



## Odin333 (12. September 2012)

MarauderShields schrieb:


> Ich hab nie verstanden was das mit den Smartphones soll, egal welche Marke. Sehen irgendwie alle gleich aus.


 
Du warst nicht zufällig Geschworener beim letzten Apple vs. Samsung Gerichtstermin?

@Rabowke
Ich würde die Rolle von Jobs aber auf keinen Fall unterbewerten. Bestes Beispiel ist das iPad. Ich denke nicht, dass es irgend einem CEO in der damaligen Situation eingefallen wäre, solch ein Produkt, für das es praktisch keinen Markt gab, einzuführen.

Ein Tim Cook, ein Ballmer oder meinetwegen ein Bill Gates wäre ausgelacht worden.


----------



## springenderBusch (12. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung.
> 
> Hey, nimm mir nicht mit deinen Argumenten den Wind aus den Segeln. Bleib ich ja mit meiner Meinung ganz alleine und schreie mich ungehört zu Tode !
> Du hast abgewogen, verglichen und schlußendlich entschieden daß dieses oder jenes Apfelprodukt für dich von Relevants ist.
> ...


----------



## springenderBusch (12. September 2012)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande, wir haben das auch beim Galaxy S3 gemacht, das bekanntlich nicht von Apple ist. Auch da gab's jede Menge Euphorie unter denjenigen, die sich für neue Smartphones interessieren. Und 9 Millionen Vorbestellungen binnen weniger Tage. Ich sehe da keinen großen Unterschied.



Ich meinte das mit der Bühne eher allgemein in den Medien, nicht jetzt auf diesen einzelnen Artikel hier  bezogen.


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2012)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> . Bestes Beispiel ist das iPad. Ich denke nicht, dass es irgend einem CEO in der damaligen Situation eingefallen wäre, solch ein Produkt, für das es praktisch keinen Markt gab, einzuführen.
> 
> Ein Tim Cook, ein Ballmer oder meinetwegen ein Bill Gates wäre ausgelacht worden.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dieser bill gates?


----------



## Odin333 (12. September 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Genau dieser.
Ich sagte "in der damaligen Situation" und "solch ein Produkt".

Wer genau hat damals ein iPad gebrauchen können? Für was hat man damals das iPad gebrauchen können?
Praktisch alle Tablets sind vor dem iPad grandios gescheitert.
Und trotzdem schlägt es ein wie eine Bombe.


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2012)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Und trotzdem schlägt es ein wie eine Bombe.


 
absolut richtig. keinen widerspruch von meiner seite. das ipad hat den markt erst geschaffen und alle anderen, inkl. microsoft, hecheln hinterher. 
wozu man einen tablet-pc allerdings so wirklich brauchen sollte, ist mir auch heute noch schleierhaft (geht übrigens auch nicht wenigen tablet-besitzern in meinem umfeld so).


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (12. September 2012)

Juhu! Freu mich schon drauf! Werde es mir direkt kaufen!?


----------



## legion333 (12. September 2012)

Ich werds mir nicht ansehen, und niemals Apple kaufen! 
Bin mit meinem SGSIII sehr zufrieden


----------



## Xardas1 (12. September 2012)

Ich finde ihr berichtet viel zu viel über Apple. Über andere Handyhersteller liest man auch fast nix hier, aber wenn Apple nen Furz macht, gibts mindestens nen Bildergallerie und nen Artikel dazu.

Da kommen mir schon zweifel an der unparteiischkeit...


----------



## legion333 (12. September 2012)

Was?? niedrigere Auflösung als die Konkurrenz? Na wo ist denn jetzt das ach so tolle "retina"display?


----------



## rstaar (12. September 2012)

Nicht schlecht, dieser Hype um das zweitbeste Handy. Niemals der FC Bayern würde das so schön zelebrieren...
Spaß beiseite, ich denke, da hat Apple jetzt wohl etwas den Anschluss verloren.


----------



## legion333 (12. September 2012)

Also wenn ich das richtig seh, dasselbe wie vor 2 gens, nur etwas größer (war eig die einzige möglichkeit von apple), neuer prozessor (ist eig selbstverständlich), und LTE (was ja auch vorherzusehen war)?

Tja, ......... FAIL Apple 

ABER NEIN, ES IST DÜNNER, LEICHTER, UND DAS BESTE WAS ES JE GEGEBEN HAT!!!

ALSO ZIEHT LOS, KAUFT EUCH NEUE HOSEN FÜR 4", UND DIREKT DANACH ÜBERNACHTET 2 WOCHEN VOR DEN APPLE STORES WELTWEIT!!


----------



## Hideyasu (12. September 2012)

Wow! Eine Innovation jagt die nächst! LTE und ein größere Display! Hat mich echt umgehauen....


----------



## dennis-2810 (12. September 2012)

Die Zeiten, in denen Apple Innovationen schaffte sind anscheinend vorbei. Jetzt sind alle Fraktionen auf dem gleichen technischen Stand. Der einzige Unterschied macht die Software und das ist schließlich Geschmackssache. 
Ich hatte Android und dann iOS und letzteres hat mir besser gefallen.
Meiner Meinung nach hat iOS in Sachen Apps, Oberfläche und Geschwindigkeit/Stabilität die Nase vorn. Die Personalisierung der Oberfläche meines Galaxy S konnte mich zwar eine Zeit lang beschäftigen, war dann jedoch genau der Schwachpunkt des Gerätes. Denn es folgten frustrierende Fehler, Abstürze und Hänger.
Zudem gefällt mir das Design und die Verarbeitung beim iPhone besser.

springenderBusch hat aber Recht mit den "blinden" Fanboys. Diese gibt es jedoch jetzt auch auf der anderen Seite  Es ist schwer Leute zu finden mit denen man sachlich darüber diskutieren kann.


----------



## Odin333 (12. September 2012)

Ok, es ist verdammt dünn, das Gewicht ich nicht schlecht, und das Design ist wieder einaml top

Aber: Relativ schwache Akkulaufzeit (230h Standby vs. 400 beim Lumia 920), kein NFC, keine qualitativ hochwertige, Werksseitige Offlinenavigation und die Form selbst gefällt mir auch nicht mehr. Die Fotos werden nicht hardwareseitig schon toll aufgenommen, sondern per Software korrigiert....

Ich denke, ich werde mir das neue Lumia holen. Ist zwar gute 70g schwerer, hardwareseitig aber auf aktuellem Stand + vermutlich besserer Kamera und vollwertiger Navigation.


----------



## Dreamlfall (12. September 2012)

200 Dollar für die 16GB Version ist das ernst gemeint?


----------



## dennis-2810 (12. September 2012)

Dreamlfall schrieb:


> 200 Dollar für die 16GB Version ist das ernst gemeint?


 
Die Preise sind mit einem 24-monatigen Vertrag verbunden.


----------



## cryer (12. September 2012)

Da überzeugt mich eigentlich nur der Preis. 199,- Dollar für das neue iphone erscheinen mir ja fast akzeptabel. Vielleicht schicke ich mein altes LG dann doch mal in den Ruhestand und schließe mich dem apple iphone Hype an  Vielleicht hole ich mir aber auch ein Lumia oder eben irgendwas anderes... Den Hype, der in den letzten Jahren um Smartphones gemacht wird, den werde ich wohl eh nie verstehen.


----------



## Dreamlfall (12. September 2012)

dennis-2810 schrieb:


> Die Preise sind mit einem 24-monatigen Vertrag verbunden.


 
Software: 
-Nichts neues
+verbesserungen

Hardware:
- keine großen Fortschritte
+verbesserungen

Fazit: Apple das war ein schlechter Schachzug!


----------



## wurzn (12. September 2012)

lol, is das schon alles? gibts bessere, und schönere mittlerweile.


----------



## golani79 (12. September 2012)

Hatte / habe ein iPhone 3G und war eigentlich immer vollauf zufrieden damit.
Habe dann mal den Handyprovider gewechselt und mich dann für ein Galaxy S2 entschieden, weil ich mir auch mal ein anderes Smartphone inkl. Android anschauen wollte.

Irgendwie gibts bei Android für mich aber einige Kleinigkeiten die sich summieren und mich insgesamt mehr nerven als sonstwas. Sicher hat Android auch seine Vorteile, aber bzgl. Kalendersynchronisation, Stabilität etc. finde ich das iPhone besser im direkten Vergleich.

Habe mir mein altes iPhone über UltraSn0w jetzt freigeschalten und nutze das derzeit, weil mich Android in verschiedenen Punkten einfach ein wenig nervt.

Wieso hier so großartig über fehlende Innovationen geschimpft wird, verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht - was wollt ihr denn alles neu haben bei nem Smartphone?
Kenne jetzt die Unterschiede zwischen Galaxy S2 und S3 nicht - aber war da der technische Sprung so groß?

Und iPhone 5? Für Leute wie mich bzw. für Leute die halt noch ein iPhone der älteren Generation haben, eigentlich schon ganz interessant - vor allem auch um den Preis von 199$ (199€? wenns so zu uns kommt).
Es soll ja auch Leute geben, die nicht jede neue Version eines jeden einzelnen Appleproduktes kaufen 

Wenns preislich passen sollte, dann werde ich mir das auf alle Fälle überlegen sobald mein Vertrag es zulässt. Ansonsten werde ich evtl. mal ein Windowsphone testen - aber von Android habe ich eigentlich genug.
Ist nicht so meins.

Was noch abzuwarten ist, ist wie der Bedienkomfort mit dem größeren Display ist. Bisher wars bei den iPhones ja so, dass man bequem alles mit einer Hand erreichen konnte.
Galaxy S2 mit dem größeren Display ist da nicht so komfortabel.


----------



## realShauni (13. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> iPhone 4 Konferenz hab ich "live" verfolgt und nebenbei mit Kumpels analysiert und ausgewertet.


Ui, die Lemminge versammelten sich wenn der Guru sprach 



golani79 schrieb:


> Hatte / habe ein iPhone 3G und war eigentlich immer vollauf zufrieden damit...


Woran liegt es das Apple Besitzer immer unaufgefordert anfangen zu erzählen wie toll ihr iPhone ist und wie schlecht ihnen Android doch gefallen hat?



golani79 schrieb:


> Wieso hier so großartig über fehlende Innovationen geschimpft wird,  verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht - was wollt ihr denn alles neu haben  bei nem Smartphone?


Bei Apple wäre es ja schon eine revolutionäre Innovation wenn es endlich mal einen USB Anschluss oder eine SD Slot hätte.

Stattdessen hat man einen neuen Connector eingebaut der einfach mal so die ganze bisherige Peripherie unbrauchbar macht, sollte man beim Kauf mit einplanen wenn man wieder die jährlichen 600€ rauskloppt


----------



## Enisra (13. September 2012)

realShauni schrieb:


> Ui, die Lemminge versammelten sich wenn der Guru sprach
> Woran liegt es das Apple Besitzer immer unaufgefordert anfangen zu erzählen wie toll ihr iPhone ist und wie schlecht ihnen Android doch gefallen hat?


 
Wahnsinn, mit einem Satz sich schon wieder disqualifiziert

Außerdem, wenn man mal den Thread verfolgen würde, könnte man darauf kommen warum


----------



## Rabowke (13. September 2012)

realShauni schrieb:


> Ui, die Lemminge versammelten sich wenn der Guru sprach


Hab ich oben erklärt ... scheinbar wolltest du es aber überlesen, hm? 



> Woran liegt es das Apple Besitzer immer unaufgefordert anfangen zu erzählen wie toll ihr iPhone ist und wie schlecht ihnen Android doch gefallen hat?


Damit man im Gegensatz zu Leuten wie dir, die einen gleich als Lemming betiteln, mit harten Fakten argumentiert und verdeutlicht, dass man sich das Gerät, über welches man sich negativ äußert, bereits in der Hand und zum Testen hatte.

Die meisten Apple- und auch Androidhasser hatten doch noch nie das "andere" Gerät in der Hand, sind aber trotzdem der Meinung mir etwas vom Pferd erzählen zu müssen.



> Bei Apple wäre es ja schon eine revolutionäre Innovation wenn es endlich mal einen USB Anschluss oder eine SD Slot hätte.
> Stattdessen hat man einen neuen Connector eingebaut der einfach mal so die ganze bisherige Peripherie unbrauchbar macht, sollte man beim Kauf mit einplanen wenn man wieder die jährlichen 600€ rauskloppt


Was ist an einem USB Anschluss und/oder SD Slot 'revolutionär'? 
Vorallem, für was benötigt man einen SD Slot? Bei 'plain usb' geh ich ja noch mit, wobei Micro USB bei mir zu Hause & in der Kanzlei Mangelware ist, aber SD Slot? Warum?!

Übrigens sind es keine 600 EUR und schon garnicht zwingend jährlich, sondern es werden wohl 679 EUR Für das iPhone 5 16GB. 
Warum man jetzt übrigens sein Smartphone *jährlich* aktualisieren muss, werd ich wohl nie verstehen. Siri find ich einfach nur peinlich und grenzwertig, schnellere CPU & GPU ist für mich uninteressant.

Des Weiteren finde ich die Updatepolitik von Apple einfach nur 'fubar', warum sind die Neuerungen wie z.B. Maps auf Grundlage von TomTom inkl. 3D Darstellung einiger Städte limitiert auf das iPhone 4S + 5? Angeblich wg. der GPU bzw. CPU. Die gleiche Argumentation gab es bereits bei Siri: "Nur das 4S kann Siri nutzen!!11eins" ... am Arsch! 

Keine drei Tage später gab es einen workaround für jailbreak Geräte, der gezeigt hat, dass es sehr wohl auf einem 4'er möglich ist.


----------



## Bonkic (13. September 2012)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> und das Design ist wieder einaml top


 
gerade bei dem, ja nicht ganz unwichtigen punkt, bin ich anderer meiunng.
*das iphone 5 sieht ein wenig 'verbaut' aus. *
durch den gestreckten screen passen die sonstigen größenverhältnisse nicht mehr. 
das gerät müsste -eigentlich- breiter sein.


----------



## wurzn (13. September 2012)

Design und hardware waren mal gute gründe es anzuschaffen, auch wenn man ios überhaupt nich mochte. Hat sich wohl erledigt. Früher hatten bei uns alle ein iphone. Klar war auch des beste. Fragt man rumm, würde keiner mehr weg wollen von android(offen, personalisierbar, stabiler). Und die dies trotzdem so geil finden, nutzen es doch eh nur zum telefonieren und sms schreiben, was auch mit nem 10 jahre alten nokia wunderbar geht. Posen kann man damit auch nicht mehr. Aber des is halt geschmackssache.


----------



## golani79 (13. September 2012)

realShauni schrieb:


> Woran liegt es das Apple Besitzer immer unaufgefordert anfangen zu erzählen wie toll ihr iPhone ist und wie schlecht ihnen Android doch gefallen hat?


 

Ich habe wenigstens schon beide Geräte getestet und kann deswegen auch etwas darüber sagen im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen, die einfach nur rausposaunen, wie beschissen das jeweils andere System doch wäre.

Und wo habe ich bitte geschrieben, wie schlecht Android doch ist? Habe lediglich erwähnt, dass es für mich bei Android einige Kleinigkeiten gibt, die sich summieren und mir persönlich auf die Nerven gehen.

Du schreibst von Lemmingen, bist auf der anderen Seite so wie es aussieht, total kontra Apple. 
Hast du schon mal für längere Zeit ein iPhone verwendet oder hast du ein Android und machst halt einen auf Applegegner, weils "in" ist?


----------



## Rabowke (13. September 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> gerade bei dem, ja nicht ganz wichtigen punkt, bin ich anderer meiunng.
> *das iphone 5 sieht ein wenig 'verbaut' aus. *
> durch den gestreckten screen passen die sonstigen größenverhältnisse nicht mehr.
> das gerät müsste -eigentlich- breiter sein.


Seh ich auch so, mir gefällt die Rückseite des iPhone 5 nicht mehr ... vom Design, d.h. auch Größe, finde ich das 4'er immer noch am praktischsten.

Ich hab gerade mit einem Kollegen die Diskussion gehabt, was einem denn die brachiale CPU und GPU Power nutzt. Wer auf solchen Geräten nicht spielt, hat doch so gut wie keine Vorteile, denn, als Beispiel, die Berechnung von Routen in TomTom geht auf einem 4S nicht wirklich schneller, als auf einem normalen 4'er.


----------



## Odin333 (13. September 2012)

wurzn schrieb:


> Fragt man rumm, würde keiner mehr weg wollen von android(offen, personalisierbar, stabiler).



Stabiler?
Das kanns du aber ganz schnell vergessen! Von den Aktuellen OS am Markt, ist iOS wohl am Stabilsten. Danach kommt WP7.5 + Blackberry OS und dann erst Android und gleich mal dahinter Symbian und Meego.


----------



## wurzn (13. September 2012)

Des seh ich nicht so. Mit beiden iphones hat ich regelmäßig app abstüze. Manchmal hing sich alles auf. Des hab ich mit Android jedenfalls nicht. Wobei zu unterschieden is zwischen htc, Samsung und so weiter. Kommt aufs modell an


----------



## KillerBommel (13. September 2012)

Mal ehrlich: Scheiß Apple! Ich HASSE Apple!


----------



## Vordack (13. September 2012)

Hab mir eben auf Chip den Iphone 5 Artikel durchgelesen.

Ich bin echt erstaunt daß es dort (außer LTE) KEINE Neuerungen gibt die mich "anmachen".

Ich denke für Apple wird es immer schwerer Anroid im Regen stehen zu lassen.


----------



## Rabowke (13. September 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Hab mir eben auf Chip den Iphone 5 Artikel durchgelesen.
> 
> Ich bin echt erstaunt daß es dort (außer LTE) KEINE Neuerungen gibt die mich "anmachen".
> 
> Ich denke für Apple wird es immer schwerer Anroid im Regen stehen zu lassen.


Wobei man selbst bei LTE sagen muss, dass es im Moment so klingt, als ob nur das LTE Netz der Telekom unterstützt wird. 
o² und Vodafone scheinen erstmal außen vor ... wenn das stimmen sollte, wäre es mal wieder ein LTE & Apple Fail, so wie beim iPad3. 

Ansonsten, was haben denn andere Smartphones, z.B. das S3, für Merkmale, die das iPhone deklassieren?


----------



## Vordack (13. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ansonsten, was haben denn andere Smartphones, z.B. das S3, für Merkmale, die das iPhone deklassieren?



Ich habe doch das IPhone nicht angegriffen, fühle Dich doch bitte nicht in die Ecke gedrängt MR. Fanboy  

Aber wenn Du so fragst, ein paar Neuerungen die erwähnenswert wären: 

Beim neuen Samsung Note ein vielseiter "Stift". Klar, so etwas gab es schon und ist ne wiedereinführung, aber als ich die News gelesen habe klang es als etwas wirklich sinnvolles.

Beim neues Jelly Bean gibt es eine offline Sprachsteuerung die echt top funktioniert. Ich diktiere, wenn ich allleine bin, alle meine SMS und tippe nicht mehr.

Nur 2 Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Rabowke (13. September 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich habe doch das IPhone nicht angegriffen, fühle Dich doch bitte nicht in die Ecke gedrängt MR. Fanboy




Bitte? Ich schreib zwei Zeilen weiter oben, dass das LTE und Apple 'fail' ist, und du redest mich mit Fanboy an? 
Nur weil ich von dir wissen wollte, was andere Smartphones besser machen ( deklassieren = im Regen stehen lassen )?!  



> Aber wenn Du so fragst,


Wie soll ich sonst fragen, wenn ich an einem ernsthaften Gespräch oder Diskussion interessiert bin? 
Meine Erfahrungen mit Android beziehen sich auf das HTC Desire & das hat schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel, ansonsten nur Erfahrungen von Kumpels, die das S1 und S2 haben. Darum muss ich nachfragen ... leuchtet ein, oder? 



> ein paar Neuerungen die erwähnenswert wären:


Ich bin gespannt ...



> Beim neuen Samsung Note ein vielseiter "Stift". Klar, so etwas gab es schon und ist ne wiedereinführung, aber als ich die News gelesen habe klang es als etwas wirklich sinnvolles.


Echt jetzt? Das empfinde ich als Rückschritt. Mag aber daran liegen, dass ich vor meinem iPod einen echten PDA hatte. Dort war der Stift eher Krampf. Ansonsten ist das Note wohl kaum mit einem normalen Smartphone zu vergleichen sondern ist eher ein kleines Tablet ... das ist jedenfalls eher meine Betrachtungsweise.

Des Weiteren wäre es auch ohne Probleme möglich das iPad mit einem Stift zu bedienen ... aber wie ich bereits meinte: warum?!



> Beim neues Jelly Bean gibt es eine offline Sprachsteuerung die echt top funktioniert. Ich diktiere, wenn ich allleine bin, alle meine SMS und tippe nicht mehr.


Sicher das die Sprachsteuerung offline funktioniert? Ich glaube kaum, denn damit hätte Google auf jedem Droid Handy die Engine zur Spracherkennung installieren müssen. Meiner Meinung nach funktionieren beide System gleich: das Handy nimmt die Sprache auf, komprimieren diese und schicken das an einen Server. Dort wird die Datei ausgewertet und die Frage aufbereitet.

D.h. wenn du mir "so" kommst, könnte man auch sagen, dass das von Siri abgeschaut ist ... denn dort kann man seit iPhone 4S diktieren und das Global.

D.h. also hier wäre Apple Vorreiter gewesen und du müsstest dem heiligen Gral, dem iPhone, huldigen!!11 



> Nur 2 Kleinigkeiten.


Kleinigkeiten die kaum was mit meiner Frage gemein haben ... stimmt!


----------



## Vordack (13. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bitte? Ich schreib zwei Zeilen weiter oben, dass das LTE und Apple 'fail' ist, und du redest mich mit Fanboy an?
> Nur weil ich von dir wissen wollte, was andere Smartphones besser machen ( deklassieren = im Regen stehen lassen )?!



Bitte? Du hast doch schon selber offen zugegeben daß Du ein Apple Fanboy bist. Entschuldigung wenn ich mein Gedächtnis benutze wenn ich auf Deine Kommentare eingehe...

Ich habe NIE geschrieben was andere SP besser machen, ich habe nur geschrieben daß es beim neuen IPhone keine Neuerungen gibt die mich anmachen oder es zu einem must buy machen... ach egal, nimm es auf wie Du willst.

zum Stift - wie gesagt, da waren einpaar echt coole Features, auch meine Kollegen fanden das echt innovativ - wie es in echt sein wird bleibt abzuwarten. Aber da bist Du wieder - weisst noch überhaupt nichts konkretes über diesen Stift, empfindest es aber als Rückschritt...

Zur Sprschsteuerung - ja, 100% sicher daß sie offline sehr gut funzt solange man schnell genug spricht und nicht ejdes Wort einzeln 

? Was meinst Du mit "so"???

Aber danke das Du mich wieder bestätigst. Apple war Vorreiter in der (online?) Sprachsteuerung. So eine mega-Neuerung gibt es im neuen 5er eben nicht.

Unpassend - Du nimmst Deine persönliche Meinung und stellst es als Tatsache hin, löblich... Also die Offline Sprachsteuerung möchte ich als Typ mit großen Händen und SMS-Hass nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Rabowke (13. September 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Bitte? Du hast doch schon selber offen zugegeben daß Du ein Apple Fanboy bist. Entschuldigung wenn ich mein Gedächtnis benutze wenn ich auf Deine Kommentare eingehe...


Nein, wenn überhaupt, hab ich gesagt, dass ich ein iPhone Fanboy bin. Denn Apple als solches lässt mich relativ kalt. Ich habe kein Macbook Air, ich habe kein iMac, ich habe kein Notebook von Apple ... sondern nur Produkte, die mich überzeugen.

Da ist es mir relativ egal, wer der Hersteller ist, solange die Produkte in mein Anforderungsprofil passen.



> Ich habe NIE geschrieben was andere SP besser machen, ich habe nur geschrieben daß es beim neuen IPhone keine Neuerungen gibt die mich anmachen oder es zu einem must buy machen... ach egal, nimm es auf wie Du willst.


Ich frage dich, was andere Smartphones besser machen als das iPhone, und du antwortest auf meine Frage (!) und sagt jetzt, du hättest NIE geschrieben was andere Smartphones besser machen?!

Logik? 



> zum Stift - wie gesagt, da waren einpaar echt coole Features, auch meine Kollegen fanden das echt innovativ - wie es in echt sein wird bleibt abzuwarten. Aber da bist Du wieder - weisst noch überhaupt nichts konkretes über diesen Stift, empfindest es aber als Rückschritt...


... im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich auch erklärt warum. 

Denn so hat man die Geräte früher, ich sag nur Windows Mobile 6.5, bedient. Dementsprechend hab ich damals drei Kreuze gemacht, als Apple mit dem ersten Smartphone und *guter Touchsteuerung* den Stiften den Kampf angesagt hat. Kannst du übrigens auch in der Biographie von Jobs nachlesen.

D.h. ich nehme mir aus meinen *jahrelangen* Erfahrungen das Recht heraus, denn die Bedienung des Note unterscheidet sich nicht von der Bedienung des PDA. 

Was sind denn deine Erfahrungswerte zu diesem Thema? Ein Artikel + Smalltalk mit deinen Kollegen?  



> Zur Sprschsteuerung - ja, 100% sicher daß sie offline sehr gut funzt solange man schnell genug spricht und nicht ejdes Wort einzeln


Hier hast du scheinbar Recht, im Gegensatz zu Siri gibt es bei Jelly Bean wirklich die Möglichkeit, die Spracherkennung offline zu nutzen. War mir neu!


----------



## Odin333 (13. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> D.h. wenn du mir "so" kommst, könnte man auch sagen, dass das von Siri abgeschaut ist ... denn dort kann man seit iPhone 4S diktieren und das Global.


Das kann google überhaupt sehr gut - abschauen.



Rabowke schrieb:


> D.h. also hier wäre Apple Vorreiter gewesen und du müsstest dem heiligen Gral, dem iPhone, huldigen!!11


Nicht ganz, in dem Fall war tatsächlich Microsoft schneller. (offline globale suche + Programme starten / online SMS und Mails diktieren + Kalendereiträge usw.)


----------



## Vordack (13. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nein, wenn überhaupt, hab ich gesagt, dass ich ein iPhone Fanboy bin. Denn Apple als solches lässt mich relativ kalt. Ich habe kein Macbook Air, ich habe kein iMac, ich habe kein Notebook von Apple ... sondern nur Produkte, die mich überzeugen.
> 
> Da ist es mir relativ egal, wer der Hersteller ist, solange die Produkte in mein Anforderungsprofil passen.



Un dum was geht es hier? Apple 5 oder IPhone 5?




> Ich frage dich, was andere Smartphones besser machen als das iPhone, und du antwortest auf meine Frage (!) und sagt jetzt, du hättest NIE geschrieben was andere Smartphones besser machen?!
> 
> Logik?



Logik? Klar. Dan lese doch richtig und interpretiere nicht Sachen hinein.

Ich sage 





> Ich bin echt erstaunt daß es dort (außer LTE) KEINE Neuerungen gibt die mich "anmachen".



Und Du fragst mich was andere Handys besser machen. am Thema vorbei. Ich habe nirgens geschrieben daß anere etwas besser machen. Ich habe nie von anderen SP geredet, nur über das IPhone. Es ist ja nciht von der AHdn zu weisen daß viele innovative Ideen in den früheren IPhones waren. Das istr hier eben nicht so.



> ... im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich auch erklärt warum.
> 
> Denn so hat man die Geräte früher, ich sag nur Windows Mobile 6.5, bedient. Dementsprechend hab ich damals drei Kreuze gemacht, als Apple mit dem ersten Smartphone und *guter Touchsteuerung* den Stiften den Kampf angesagt hat. Kannst du übrigens auch in der Biographie von Jobs nachlesen.
> 
> ...



Ich habe genau erklärt warum. Weil ich einen Artikel gelesen habe der es beschreib, weil ich diesen Artikel mit Kollegen diskutiert habe. 

Und wieder hats Du nicht richtig verstanden. Ich sagte es hörte sich nach etwas neues, sinnvolles an und Du schreibst redest von jahrelanger Erfahrung mit Windows 6.5... LOL Ich schreibe "neues, sinnvolles" nicht des schreibens willens sondern weil es wirklich gut geklungen hat. Ich hatte auch schon jahrelang pda's mit Stift. Kenn ich daduch das neue?


----------



## Rabowke (13. September 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Un dum was geht es hier? Apple 5 oder IPhone 5?


Wenn du schon mit mir diskutieren willst, dann bitte auch auf einem normalen Level.

Du hast mich als Apple Fanboy tituliert und ich habe dir lediglich erklärt, warum diese Aussage schwachsinnig ist. D.h. es ging mal primär um das iPhone 5, bis du den Spruch gebracht hast. 

Verstanden?



> Logik? Klar. Dan lese doch richtig und interpretiere nicht Sachen hinein.


Ich interpretiere keine Dinge hinein, du brauchst dich jetzt nicht mit so einem armseeligen Versuch retten. Denn das ist wirklich mehr als schwach.

Aber nochmal für dich, sinnvoll gegliedert:

Vordack:
_Ich denke für Apple wird es immer schwerer Anroid im Regen stehen zu lassen._

Rabowke:
_Ansonsten, was haben denn andere Smartphones, z.B. das S3, für Merkmale, die das iPhone deklassieren?_

Vordack:
_Aber wenn Du so fragst, ein paar Neuerungen die erwähnenswert wären:_
[...]

D.h. also, plötzlich laberst du mich bzgl. "am Thema vorbei" voll und schreibst weiterhin allen ernstes, dass du nirgends geschrieben hast was andere, Android, besser machen?!

Auf was waren denn deine zwei kurzen Neuerungen, die erwähnenswert wären, denn sonst bezogen? 

Sieh doch einfach ein, dass du dich in deiner Argumentationskette komplett verrennt hast. Ist vollkommen in Ordnung. Sich jetzt aber hinzustellen und zu behaupten, du hättest darüber nie geschrieben ist bissle dämlich.



> Ich habe genau erklärt warum. Weil ich einen Artikel gelesen habe der es beschreib, weil ich diesen Artikel mit Kollegen diskutiert habe.


Mal davon ab, dass es noch dämlicher ist, sich auf einen Artikel zu verlassen und darüber zu reden, habe ich bereits weiter oben geschrieben, dass es für mich (!) ein Rückschritt ist und ich glücklich bin, dass es den Stift als Eingabemedium nicht mehr für die breite Masse gibt.

Selbstverständlich habe ich das Note schon mal in der Hand gehabt, natürlich hab ich auch Artikel ( c't ) darüber gelesen und auf dieser Grundlage kann ich dir sagen, dass die Bedienung genauso fubar ist, wie bei PDAs, die ich damals im Einsatz hatte.



> Und wieder hats Du nicht richtig verstanden. Ich sagte es hörte sich nach etwas neues, sinnvolles an und Du schreibst redest von jahrelanger Erfahrung mit Windows 6.5... LOL Ich schreibe "neues, sinnvolles" nicht des schreibens willens sondern weil es wirklich gut geklungen hat. Ich hatte auch schon jahrelang pda's mit Stift. Kenn ich daduch das neue?


Ja, kennt man. Denn die Art der Eingabe und die Benutzung eines Stifts auf einem Display hat sich nicht verändert. Des Weiteren gibt es diese Art der Eingabe auch für das iPad, d.h. diesen Punkt als "Neuerung" zu verkaufen ist faktisch falsch.

Davon ab finde ich es lustig, wie du mir falsche Interpretation deiner, pardon, doch sehr einfachen Zeilen vorwirfst, aber nicht mal ansatzweise in der Lage bist, meinen Text richtig zu lesen.


----------



## realShauni (13. September 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, mit einem Satz sich schon wieder disqualifiziert


Logikfehler! In deiner egozentrischen Welt disqualifiziert sich jeder der ne andere MEinung hat als du.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Was ist an einem USB Anschluss und/oder SD Slot 'revolutionär'?


Für Apple verhältnisse wäre es revolutionär weil sie diese konsequent verweigern.

Warum SD? Ganz einfach, austauschbarer, flexibler, günstiger und mobiler Speicher, wie machst du es wenn du große Datenmengen transportieren willst? Oder im Urlaub wenn du viele Videos und Fotos machst? Da musste bei Apple immer deinen Connector undn Lappi mitschleppen. Da zockt Apple lieber seine Kunden ab in dem sie für die festen Speicher völlig utopische Summen verlangen 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Warum man jetzt übrigens sein Smartphone *jährlich* aktualisieren  muss, werd ich wohl nie verstehen.


Ich auch nicht aber sehr sehr viele Apple Nutzer sind so drauf, offensichtlich kann man mit dem neusten iPhone besser posen als mit einem der Vorgänger 



golani79 schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal für längere Zeit ein iPhone verwendet oder hast du ein  Android und machst halt einen auf Applegegner, weils "in" ist?


Ja und wenn ich "in" sein will kauf ich mir ein iPhone und kritisier es nicht


----------



## Vordack (13. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wenn du schon mit mir diskutieren willst, dann bitte auch auf einem normalen Level.



Mach ich doch nur.



> Du hast mich als Apple Fanboy tituliert und ich habe dir lediglich erklärt, warum diese Aussage schwachsinnig ist. D.h. es ging mal primär um das iPhone 5, bis du den Spruch gebracht hast.
> 
> Verstanden?



Und ich habe auch geschrieben daß Du es selber gesagt hast. Ich meinte also das was Du selber gesagt hast. Und da Du IPhone FB gesagt hast und nicth Apple FB meinte ich das. Verstanden?




> Ich interpretiere keine Dinge hinein, du brauchst dich jetzt nicht mit so einem armseeligen Versuch retten. Denn das ist wirklich mehr als schwach.



Da sehe ich anders.



> Aber nochmal für dich, sinnvoll gegliedert:
> 
> Vordack:
> _Ich denke für Apple wird es immer schwerer Anroid im Regen stehen zu lassen._



Im Regen stehen lassen bedeutet etwas viel besser machen - bei Smartphones geschieht das durch (bahnbrechnede) Neuerungen - wofür die IPhones bekannt sind. Das war nie ein Vergleich daß Android besser ist, sondern nur daß Apple nicht mit wehenden Fahnen die Androids alt aussehen lässt.



> Rabowke:
> _Ansonsten, was haben denn andere Smartphones, z.B. das S3, für Merkmale, die das iPhone deklassieren?_



Habe ich ebe NIE gesagt.



> Vordack:
> _Aber wenn Du so fragst, ein paar Neuerungen die erwähnenswert wären:_
> [...]
> 
> D.h. also, plötzlich laberst du mich bzgl. "am Thema vorbei" voll und schreibst weiterhin allen ernstes, dass du nirgends geschrieben hast was andere, Android, besser machen?!



Ja genau. Ich denke über Sachen nach die andere schreiben und da mir spontan 2 Sachen eingefallen sind habe ich sie, *unabhängig *von meiner getroffenen Aussage, genannt eben WEIL sie vorhanden sind und Du mich gefragt hast. Dass Du das jetzt als fehlerhafte Argumentation darstellt WEIL ich in meiner Aussage auf etwas anderes hinauswollte zeigt eher das Du es nicht verstehst und mit meiner Argumentation überfordert bist.



> Auf was waren denn deine zwei kurzen Neuerungen, die erwähnenswert wären, denn sonst bezogen?
> 
> Sieh doch einfach ein, dass du dich in deiner Argumentationskette komplett verrennt hast. Ist vollkommen in Ordnung. Sich jetzt aber hinzustellen und zu behaupten, du hättest darüber nie geschrieben ist bissle dämlich.



Siehe oben. Fass Dich bitte an die eigene Nase. Nur Recht haben zu wollen um Recht zu haben ist nicht unbedingt löblich.




> *Mal davon ab, dass es noch dämlicher ist, sich auf einen Artikel zu verlassen und darüber zu reden*, habe ich bereits weiter oben geschrieben, dass es für mich (!) ein Rückschritt ist und ich glücklich bin, dass es den Stift als Eingabemedium nicht mehr für die breite Masse gibt.[/QUOTE
> 
> Schön das Du das schreibst. Wir sind hier auf einer Seite die sich mit dem schreiben von Artikel befasst.... Ich werde nie wieder einen PCGames Artikel kommentieren. Du findest so etwas ja dämmlich....
> 
> ...


----------



## golani79 (13. September 2012)

realShauni schrieb:


> Warum SD? Ganz einfach, austauschbarer, flexibler, günstiger und mobiler Speicher, wie machst du es wenn du große Datenmengen transportieren willst? Oder im Urlaub wenn du viele Videos und Fotos machst? Da musste bei Apple immer deinen Connector undn Lappi mitschleppen. Da zockt Apple lieber seine Kunden ab in dem sie für die festen Speicher völlig utopische Summen verlangen


Vom preislichen Argument mal abgesehen - wenn ich Urlaubsfotos / -videos machen will, dann nutze ich da aber schon eher eine anständige Kamera und nicht die popelige Handykamera.



realShauni schrieb:


> Ja und wenn ich "in" sein will kauf ich mir ein iPhone und kritisier es nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und ich kauf mir das, was mir persönlich besser zusagt - und nicht was "in" ist


----------



## Spassbremse (13. September 2012)

Apple lässt mich relativ kalt, ich finde die Geräte für die gebotene Leistung überteuert.
Für das Iphone 5 spricht, dass Apple mittlerweile ein Metallgehäuse verwendet (großes Plus bei mir), aber die Nachteile überwiegen dann doch in meinen Augen. Ich persönlich würde bei meinem nächsten Smartphone vermutlich eher zu einem HTC (One z.B.) greifen.

Edit: Außerdem, jaaa, ich geb's zu, ich halte das "Angebissener Apfel"-Logo seit jeher für eines der dämlichsten Motive überhaupt; ich bin sowieso kein Freund von offensiv gezeigten Markenlogos, ich mag's lieber "dezent" bis "unsichtbar".


----------



## golani79 (13. September 2012)

Ich werd mir auf alle Fälle noch anschauen, was es denn so an Win8 Geräten geben wird  und mich dann entscheiden - höchstwahrscheinlich wird es aber eh mal ein Windowsphone werden.


----------



## Rabowke (13. September 2012)

Von Win8 hab ich von anderen Seiten auch viel positives gehört, dass z.B. das ganze GUI wirklich super flüssig animiert ist. Das war für mich ein riesen Kritikpunkt bei jedem Androidgerät was ich kenne ( Desire, Desire HD, Legend, S1, S2, One ... bevor einer fragt! ).

Gibt es mittlerweile Navigationslösungen für win8 von TomTom oder Navigon?


----------



## realShauni (13. September 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Vom preislichen Argument mal abgesehen - wenn ich Urlaubsfotos / -videos machen will, dann nutze ich da aber schon eher eine anständige Kamera und nicht die popelige Handykamera.


Ok, aber selbst dann hast du noch Nachteile weil du mit deinen Bildern und Videos nichts anfangen kannst bis du wieder zu hause bist, ich kann die SD Karte aus der Kamera einfach in mein Handy schieben und die Bilder zb. sofort and Freunde schicken oder in meinem Blog posten usw.

USB und SD sind einfach Standards und wenn die fehlen geht es zur lasten der Flexibilität.


----------



## Odin333 (13. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Gibt es mittlerweile Navigationslösungen für win8 von TomTom oder Navigon?


Nein, und die wird es vermutlich auch nie geben, da mit WP8 die Nokia-eigene Navilösung (Offline-Navigation, Turn by turn, usw.) gratis auf den Smartphones aller Hersteller einziehen wird.
TomTom oder Navigon können gegen die auf keinen Fall anstinken.

Auch dass WP8 ohne Zune auskommen wird, ist für mich ein grosser Pluspunkt.



			
				Spassbremse schrieb:
			
		

> Apple lässt mich relativ kalt, ich finde die Geräte für die gebotene Leistung überteuert. Für das Iphone 5 spricht, dass Apple mittlerweile ein Metallgehäuse verwendet (großes Plus bei mir)



Ja, 680 Euro für die 16gb-Variante sind etwas übertrieben.
Das Metallgehäuse ist für mich eher ein Nachteil. Beim 4s konnte man noch das Glück haben, dass bei einem Sturz nur ein kleines Stück absplitterte.
Hier hat man definitiv eine Delle, die sich auch nicht reparieren lässt.
Da ist mir ordentlich verarbeitetes Plastik, das sich ohne Probleme reparieren und polieren lässt, schon lieber.


----------



## golani79 (13. September 2012)

realShauni schrieb:


> Ok, aber selbst dann hast du noch Nachteile weil du mit deinen Bildern und Videos nichts anfangen kannst bis du wieder zu hause bist, ich kann die SD Karte aus der Kamera einfach in mein Handy schieben und die Bilder zb. sofort and Freunde schicken oder in meinem Blog posten usw.
> 
> USB und SD sind einfach Standards und wenn die fehlen geht es zur lasten der Flexibilität.


 
Und was ist daran bitte ein Nachteil?
Hast du so einen Mitteilungsdrang, dass du immer und überall alles sofort posten können musst?

Wenn ich im Urlaub bin, bin ich froh wenn ich von dem ganzen Zeug mal nichts sehe - Fotos / Videos bearbeiten und sie Freunden zeigen kann ich auch wenn ich zu Hause bin.


----------



## Rabowke (13. September 2012)

realShauni schrieb:


> Ok, aber selbst dann hast du noch Nachteile weil du mit deinen Bildern und Videos nichts anfangen kannst bis du wieder zu hause bist, ich kann die SD Karte aus der Kamera einfach in mein Handy schieben und die Bilder zb. sofort and Freunde schicken oder in meinem Blog posten usw.
> 
> USB und SD sind einfach Standards und wenn die fehlen geht es zur lasten der Flexibilität.


Ich möchte mich jetzt nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber mindestens beim iPad3 ist es mit einem Adapter möglich hier nativ SD Karten zu lesen. Das iPad3 importiert übrigens auch .RAW Dateien anstandslos.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob dieser Adapter auch mit dem iPhone funktioniert ... ich wüsste jedenfalls nicht, warum es nicht gehen sollte. 

Ich hab mal etwas gegoogled, scheinbar gibt es ähnliche 3rd Party Lösungen für das iPhone. Also machbar ist der Zugriff auf SD Karten sehr wohl!


----------



## Rabowke (13. September 2012)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Nein, und die wird es vermutlich auch nie geben, da mit WP8 die Nokia-eigene Navilösung (Offline-Navigation, Turn by turn, usw.) gratis auf den Smartphones aller Hersteller einziehen wird.
> TomTom oder Navigon können gegen die auf keinen Fall anstinken.


Meinst du jetzt, dass die Nokialösung der von TomTom und Navigon überlegen ist? 



> Ja, 680 Euro für die 16gb-Variante sind etwas übertrieben.
> Das Metallgehäuse ist für mich eher ein Nachteil. Beim 4s konnte man noch das Glück haben, dass bei einem Sturz nur ein kleines Stück absplitterte.
> Hier hat man definitiv eine Delle, die sich auch nicht reparieren lässt.
> Da ist mir ordentlich verarbeitetes Plastik, das sich ohne Probleme reparieren und polieren lässt, schon lieber.


Also über den Preis brauch man wohl nicht mehr reden, schaut man sich akt. Flaggschiffhandys anderer Hersteller an, so sind diese in der UVP auf fast gleichem Niveau ... 

Übrigens finde ich es interessant, dass du bereits jetzt weißt, wie sich das iPhone 5 bei einem Sturz verhalten wird. 

Ich find das Glasdesign hinten und vorne immer noch schön ... übrigens wird man Plastik bei solchen Geräten nicht verbauen (können). Denn Plastik steigert nicht gerade die Wertigkeit solcher Geräte & ich als Käufer wäre ziemlich angepisst, wenn man 600 EUR Androidgerät mit geschlossenen Augen die gleiche Haptik wie ein 200 EUR Gerät vermittelt.

Aber das sind sicherliche persönliche Vorlieben und Feinheiten. 

Das iPhone 5 hab ich jedenfalls zur Kenntnis genommen und denke mir, ich kommt mit meinem iPhone 4 sicherlich noch ein paar Monaten über die Runden.


----------



## realShauni (13. September 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Und was ist daran bitte ein Nachteil?
> Hast du so einen Mitteilungsdrang, dass du immer und überall alles sofort posten können musst?


Nur weil du keine Notwenigkeit darin sieht musst nicht versuchen es abzutun in dem du mich persönlich anmachst.

Es gibt ne menge Leute die verdienen mit ihren Blogs zb. Geld in dem sie zb. auf Messen fahren und dort Video und Fotos machen, es gibt etliche Beispiele wo es von nutzen sein kann hochqualitative Bilder und Videos von Digitalskameras schnell Online zu kriegen, wie zb. prof. Fotografen usw. Das mit dem Urlaub war nur ein einziges Beispiel, mitdenken solltest du schon etwas anstatt komplett auf Sturr zu stellen, danke.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich jetzt nicht zu weit aus dem  Fenster lehnen, aber mindestens beim iPad3 ist es mit einem Adapter  möglich hier nativ SD Karten zu lesen. Das iPad3 importiert übrigens  auch .RAW Dateien anstandslos.
> 
> Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob dieser Adapter auch mit dem iPhone  funktioniert ... ich wüsste jedenfalls nicht, warum es nicht gehen  sollte.
> 
> Ich hab mal etwas gegoogled, scheinbar gibt es ähnliche 3rd Party  Lösungen für das iPhone. Also machbar ist der Zugriff auf SD Karten sehr  wohl!


Ja toll, dann musst du einen zusätzlichen Adapter kaufen und immer mitschleppen und das nur weil Apple sich weigert den 5€ Kartenslot einzubauen weil sie lieber ihre völlig überteuerten internen Speicher verkaufen. Finde es beeindruckend wie diese ganzen Dinge den Apple Fan nicht kratzen obwohl man für minimum 680€ doch eigentlich erwarten sollte ein Rundum Sorglos Paket zu kriegen.

Erklär mir doch bitte mal warum du denkst das das iPhone / iPad kein USB und SD Slot hat obwohl eine menge nützliche Einsatzmöglichkeiten dafür gibt.


----------



## Rabowke (13. September 2012)

realShauni schrieb:


> [...]
> Erklär mir doch bitte mal warum du denkst das das iPhone / iPad kein USB und SD Slot hat obwohl eine menge nützliche Einsatzmöglichkeiten dafür gibt.


... weil mir keine nützlichen Einsatzmöglichkeiten dafür einfallen. 

Die Diskussionen hatten wir schon. Ich hatte vor meinem iPhone zig andere Handys *mit* SD Karten, die hab ich einmal ins Telefon eingelegt und anschließend nicht mehr rausgenommen.

Für mich (!) gibt es keinen Grund für separate SD Karten, ganz im Gegenteil. Ich find meine 16GB Flashspeicher sehr angenehm & gerade was die Navigationslösung betrifft, errechnet mein TomTom für iOS die Routen *deutlich* schneller als ein Galaxy S2.

Das kann wohl kaum an der CPU liegen ... meinst du nicht auch?


----------



## Rabowke (13. September 2012)

realShauni schrieb:


> Es gibt ne menge Leute die verdienen mit ihren Blogs zb. Geld in dem sie zb. auf Messen fahren und dort Video und Fotos machen, es gibt etliche Beispiele wo es von nutzen sein kann hochqualitative Bilder und Videos von Digitalskameras schnell Online zu kriegen, wie zb. prof. Fotografen usw. Das mit dem Urlaub war nur ein einziges Beispiel, mitdenken solltest du schon etwas anstatt komplett auf Sturr zu stellen, danke.


Mag sicherlich stimmen ... aber meinst du nicht, dass diese Fotografen ihre Bilder eher mit anderen Geräten hochladen bzw. weiterverarbeiten, z.B. einem Tablet oder Notebook?

Gerade wenn das ein prof. Fotograf bzw. Betreiber eines Blogs ist, wird er die Bilder vorher erstmal sichten wollen. Da dürfte ein 3,5" bis 4" Gerät nicht wirklich geeignet sein.

Wenn es hier wirklich nur um Schnelligkeit geht, dürften auch die Fotos vom iPhone oder Smartphone XYZ vollkommen ausreichen.

Ich stell mir das gerade vor, wie du von einem Stand ein paar Fotos machst mit deiner 1.000 EUR DSLR, die Speicherkarte entfernst, in dein Telefon einlegst, die Bilder mit deinem Smartphone bearbeitest (?!), hochlädst, SD Karte wieder ausbaust und in deine DSLR steckst.

Ich mag ja nicht abstreiten, dass dies mal der Fall ist ... aber das wirkt alles arg konstruiert. Ansonsten gibt es auch Kameras bzw. SD Karten mit WiFi, so kann ohne Probleme ein Datenaustausch mit *allen* Geräten stattfinden, nicht nur denen, die einen SD Slot haben.


----------



## golani79 (13. September 2012)

realShauni schrieb:


> Nur weil du keine Notwenigkeit darin sieht musst nicht versuchen es abzutun in dem du mich persönlich anmachst.
> 
> Es gibt ne menge Leute die verdienen mit ihren Blogs zb. Geld in dem sie zb. auf Messen fahren und dort Video und Fotos machen, es gibt etliche Beispiele wo es von nutzen sein kann hochqualitative Bilder und Videos von Digitalskameras schnell Online zu kriegen, wie zb. prof. Fotografen usw. Das mit dem Urlaub war nur ein einziges Beispiel, mitdenken solltest du schon etwas anstatt komplett auf Sturr zu stellen, danke.


 
Es ging hier aber um Urlaub - und nicht um den professionellen Bereich.

Ansonsten das was Rabowke geschrieben hat.

Habe mal ne Zeit lang in einer Eishalle die EDV betreut und von den anwesenden Fotografen wurden die Fotos in den Spielpausen auf einen Laptop übertragen um sie zu sichten, evtl. noch schnell kleinere Korrekturen durchzuführen und anschließend wurden die verschickt - da hat keiner mit nem Smartphone oder nem Tablet gearbeitet.

Glaube kaum, dass sich im professionellen Bereich jemand mit dem Smartphone rumschlagen würde mit visuellen Medien.


----------



## realShauni (13. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... weil mir keine nützlichen Einsatzmöglichkeiten dafür einfallen.


Ja, deswegen hat Apple diese Anschlüsse nicht eingebaut weil dem einfallslosen Rabwoke aus dem PCGames Forum keine verwendungsmöglichkeiten dafür einfallen^^ Geschickt der Frage ausgewichen! 

Komisch, mir fallen etliche Gründe ein die ich auch schon mehrmals genutzt habe, einfach bei einem Freund per USB Kabel (das jeder hat) sein Phone (was man immer dabei hat) anstecken und schon kann man Daten draufziehen. Und das ist nur nur eines von vielen vielen Möglichkeiten die mir einfallen.

Das dir keine einfallen liegt vllt. nur daran das du ein iPhone hast und du deswegen garkeine Möglichkeit dazu hast, schonmal drüber nachgedacht?



Rabowke schrieb:


> Mag sicherlich stimmen ... aber meinst du nicht, dass diese Fotografen ihre Bilder eher mit anderen Geräten hochladen bzw. weiterverarbeiten, z.B. einem Tablet oder Notebook?


Vielleicht, aber ein iPhone / iPad wird es wohl nicht sein 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich stell mir das gerade vor, wie du von einem Stand ein paar Fotos machst mit deiner 1.000 EUR DSLR, die Speicherkarte entfernst, in dein Telefon einlegst, die Bilder mit deinem Smartphone bearbeitest (?!), hochlädst, SD Karte wieder ausbaust und in deine DSLR steckst.


So läuft das nicht ab, in der Regel passiert es abends im Hotelzimmer, Karte raus, rein ins Tablet und schon gehts los.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich mag ja nicht abstreiten, dass dies mal der Fall ist ... aber das wirkt alles arg konstruiert.


 Und für mich wirkt es so als ob du versuchst alles zu destruieren.



golani79 schrieb:


> Es ging hier aber um Urlaub - und nicht um den professionellen Bereich.


Es war ein Beispiel in einer Auflistung.



golani79 schrieb:


> Ansonsten das was Rabowke geschrieben hat.


Wow, wie kompetent du heute bist!!!



golani79 schrieb:


> Glaube kaum, dass sich im professionellen Bereich jemand mit dem Smartphone rumschlagen würde mit visuellen Medien.


Leute die Blogs betreiben arbeiten nicht immer Professionell! Es gibt Leute die haben enormen Mitteilungsbedarf, seht euch Twitter und Facebook an, es scheint also durchaus bedarf zu geben.

Und, wie schon erwähnt, es gibt unzählige Möglichkeiten wo diese Anschlüsse von nutzen sein können, ihr wollt sie bloß nicht wahrhaben und versucht sie runterzumachen weil euer geliebtes iPhone keine hat, hätte das iPhone diese Anschlüsse würde man sie sicherlich auch nutzen, manche mehr, manche weniger.


----------



## Vordack (13. September 2012)

Mal was anderes, ich hab in der Mittagspause aus Interesse mal in einem O2 Laden einen Mitarbeiter gefragt wie lange es siner Ansicht noch dauert bis das LTE Netz (fast) "Flächendekend" verfügbar ist und auch andere Provider außer der Telekom es auch haben.

Er meinte zwar daß O2 es jetzt schon hat (mit Einschränkungen) aber darauf bin ich nicht weiter eingegangen da ichja nicht mehr =2 Kunde bin^^

Und nein, obiges habe ich hier nur Informationshalber gepostet, ohne es zu bewerten. 

Aber wenn LTE überall verfügbar ist ist ein neues Smartphone fällig^^


----------



## Milch-Mann (13. September 2012)

realShauni schrieb:


> Und, wie schon erwähnt, es gibt unzählige Möglichkeiten wo diese Anschlüsse von nutzen sein können, ihr wollt sie bloß nicht wahrhaben und versucht sie runterzumachen weil euer geliebtes iPhone keine hat, hätte das iPhone diese Anschlüsse würde man sie sicherlich auch nutzen, manche mehr, manche weniger.


 
Dazu fällt mir ein Beitrag ein, den es schon ein wenig länger gibt:
Leiden iPhone-Besitzer am "Stockholm-Syndrom"?

Dieser Artikel ist natürlich auf das etwas ältere Modell bezogen, dennoch kann man das Prinzip auf weitere, neuere Modelle anwenden. 
Gerade in einer Diskussion mit iPhone-Benutzern fällt dies einem relativ häufig auf 

Zur Anmerkung: Ich habe ein iPhone 2 und ein 3GS besessen, anschließend ein Galaxy S, SII und ein SIII. Kann also schon behaupten ich habe alle in der Hand gehabt (iPhone 4 und 4S nicht besessen, aber genug Zeit gehabt mich damit zu beschäftigen). Besonders "lustig" ist dort der Punkt mit der neuen größe des iPhones. Die Bildschirmdiagonale von 3,5" wurde als die perfekte Bildschirmgröße angepriesen. Alle anderen Smartphones (damals noch das S1) sind viel zu groß, zu unhandlich etc.
Aussagen wie "so ein großes Handy würde ich mir nie holen" sind häufig zu hören gewesen.

Und nun? Apple baut ein 4 Zoll Display ein - nach Meinungen vieler DIE perfekte Bildschirmgröße. Was ist mit 3,5 Zoll? Was ist mit der Größe eines S1, was gerade mal 0,21 Zoll größer ist? Auf einmal ist es nicht mehr zu groß ?

Als ich mein S3 bekommen habe, durften sich viele das Handy natürlich angucken. Von jedem (!) iPhone 4/4S Nutzer durfte ich mir anhören, dass es zu leicht wäre. Man bräuchte was schwereres, etwas, wo man weiß dass man ein Handy in der Hand hält. Nun rudern wieder alle in ihrem Boot zurück und preisen das Gewicht vom neuen iPhone wieder als perfekt an (ist ja nicht so dass es leichter geworden ist, nicht wahr?  ).
Egal ob Pro-Apple oder Pro-Android/Samsung/wasauchimmer - es ist schon ein wenig auffällig, dass gerade iPhone-Benutzer vieles so hinschieben, wie es ihnen gerade recht ist (Das ist nicht böse gemeint und ich möchte damit auch nicht aussagen, dass Android/Samsung/wasauchimmer Besitzer dies nicht tun!)


----------



## Odin333 (13. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt, dass die Nokialösung der von TomTom und Navigon überlegen ist?


In bestimmten Bereichen ist immer das eine Navi dem anderen überlegen. Nokias Navi kostet aber nichts, wird sehr gut aktuell gehalten, ist intelligient und zusätzlich noch mit AR-Features ausgestattet.
Es gibt hier also keinen Grund, 80€ (?) für Tomtom oder Navigon zu blechen.




Rabowke schrieb:


> Übrigens finde ich es interessant, dass du bereits jetzt weißt, wie sich das iPhone 5 bei einem Sturz verhalten wird.



Woher weiss ich das wohl? Ich hab den logischen Schluss aus einigen Bekannten Fakten gezogen:
1. Das iPhone 5 besitzt zwar Beschläunigungs- und Lagesensoren, aber keinen Abstandsmesser, um bei einem eventuellen Sturz, den ebenfalls nicht vorhandenen Fallschirm rechzeitig zu öffnen.
2. Es Besitzt ebenfalls keine Öffnungen die gross genug wären, um auf kleine Düsen hinzuweisen, was bedeutet, es kann mit grosser Warscheinlichkeit nicht schweben oder damit einen Fall abbremsen.
3. Ist mir bekannt, wie sich eloxiertes Aluminium ab einem bestimmtem Gewicht beim Fallen verhält und welche Folgen es für dieses hat. Ein Sturz auf die Kante eines 100g schweren Gerätes hinterlässt besonders bei der schwarzen Version eine unschöne, etwas hellere Macke.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich find das Glasdesign hinten und vorne immer noch schön ... übrigens wird man Plastik bei solchen Geräten nicht verbauen (können). Denn Plastik steigert nicht gerade die Wertigkeit solcher Geräte & ich als Käufer wäre ziemlich angepisst, wenn man 600 EUR Androidgerät mit geschlossenen Augen die gleiche Haptik wie ein 200 EUR Gerät vermittelt.


Och, das hat beim iPhone 3g und 3gs auch wunderbar geklappt. Es kommt immer auf die Verarbeitung und die Art des Plastiks an.
Ein Kratzer in Aluminium ärgert mich bis ans Lebensände meines Smartphones. Ein Kratzer in Plastik kann ich weckpolieren lassen.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber das sind sicherliche persönliche Vorlieben und Feinheiten.


Das ist so.

Was ich gestern aber überhaupt nicht mitbekommen habe sind die eigentlichen Features:
http://www.der-postillon.com/2012/09/hype-gerechtfertigt-neues-iphone-5.html


----------



## legion333 (13. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das kann wohl kaum an der CPU liegen ... meinst du nicht auch?


 
Das mit der Geschwindigkeit wird sehr wahrscheinlich an der besseren Optimierung auf Apple Geräte liegen, es gibt ja deutlich mehr versch. Androiden, und da ist es halt schwer, alles auf alle Geräte anzupassen...

Dafür hat man aber eins, was es bei Apple nie geben wird: Gerätevielfalt


----------



## golani79 (13. September 2012)

realShauni schrieb:


> So läuft das nicht ab, in der Regel passiert es abends im Hotelzimmer, Karte raus, rein ins Tablet und schon gehts los.


 Gegenbeispiel:
In der Regel passiert es abends im Hotelzimmer, Karte raus, rein in den Laptop und schon gehts los.
Wenn ich das sowieso im Hotelzimmer mache, wieso soll ich dann unbedingt ein Tablet nutzen und keinen Laptop?



realShauni schrieb:


> Es war ein Beispiel in einer Auflistung.


Und ich bin auf dein Urlaubsbeispiel eingegangen ...



realShauni schrieb:


> Wow, wie kompetent du heute bist!!!


So so, nur weil man jemand anderem in einigen Punkten zustimmt, ist man nicht kompetent?

 Des Weiteren habe ich in meinem Post von mir gesprochen - und ich habe in keinster Weise auch nur ansatzweise behauptet, es gäbe generell keine Einsatzmöglichkeiten dafür ...



golani79 schrieb:


> Und was ist daran bitte ein Nachteil?
> Hast du so einen Mitteilungsdrang, dass du immer und überall alles sofort posten können musst?
> 
> Wenn *ich* im Urlaub bin, bin *ich* froh wenn ich von dem ganzen Zeug mal  nichts sehe - Fotos / Videos bearbeiten und sie Freunden zeigen kann *ich*  auch wenn *ich* zu Hause bin.



Als Gegenargument zu deinem Beispiel hier ...


realShauni schrieb:


> Ok, aber selbst dann hast du noch Nachteile  weil du mit deinen Bildern und Videos nichts anfangen kannst bis du  wieder zu hause bist, ich kann die SD Karte aus der Kamera einfach in  mein Handy schieben und die Bilder zb. sofort and Freunde schicken oder  in meinem Blog posten usw.
> 
> USB und SD sind einfach Standards und wenn die fehlen geht es zur lasten der Flexibilität.


 ... könnte ich dir aber auch sagen, dass das so nicht ganz stimmt. Gibt es doch div. Apps, mit denen man Bilder / Videos online stellen und sogar verlinken kann.


----------



## Rabowke (14. September 2012)

realShauni schrieb:


> Ja, deswegen hat Apple diese Anschlüsse nicht eingebaut weil dem einfallslosen Rabwoke aus dem PCGames Forum keine verwendungsmöglichkeiten dafür einfallen^^ Geschickt der Frage ausgewichen!


Hmm ... wenn ich jetzt weiter lese, dann ...



> Komisch, mir fallen etliche Gründe ein die ich auch schon mehrmals genutzt habe, einfach bei einem Freund per USB Kabel (das jeder hat) sein Phone (was man immer dabei hat) anstecken und schon kann man Daten draufziehen. Und das ist nur nur eines von vielen vielen Möglichkeiten die mir einfallen.


... schreibst du die ganze Zeit etwas von 'etlichen' Gründen, vielen vielen Möglichkeiten. Nur leider spezifizierst du keine weiteren Möglichkeiten. Datenaustausch ist schön und gut, allerdings ist der Zugriff auf das iPhone, ohne jailbreak, relativ limitiert. D.h. die Daten, an die man ohne Probleme rankommt, kannst du auch ziemlich neumodisch über WLAN & BT austauschen.

Es gibt genug Programme für Android & iOS, die diesen drahtlosen Datenaustausch ermöglichen ... von 'eleganten' Lösungen wie z.B. Dropbox mag ich an dieser Stelle garnicht reden, wobei doch: so tauschen wir im Freundeskreis Daten aus.

Es gibt div. Ordner, wo alle im Freundeskreis Zugriff haben.



> Das dir keine einfallen liegt vllt. nur daran das du ein iPhone hast und du deswegen garkeine Möglichkeit dazu hast, schonmal drüber nachgedacht?


Absolut. Das hab ich doch auch nie in Frage gestellt, ganz im Gegenteil: eben weil ich so engstirnig und einfallslos bin, wollte ich von dir die vielen vielen Möglichkeiten wissen ... nur leider hast du mich bis jetzt nicht wirklich informiert oder die Augen geöffnet. 



> Vielleicht, aber ein iPhone / iPad wird es wohl nicht sein


iPhone sicherlich nicht, da geb ich dir Recht ... außer deine Kamera beherrscht WLAN bzw. benutzt Eye Fi SD Karten. Ein iPad hingegen kann mit einem 30 EUR Adapter sehr wohl SD Karten lesen und die Bilder, vorallem RAW, auch bearbeiten. Mit RAW Dateien wirst du mit einem Smartphone deine Probleme haben, egal ob es einen SD Slot hat oder nicht. 



> So läuft das nicht ab, in der Regel passiert es abends im Hotelzimmer, Karte raus, rein ins Tablet und schon gehts los.


... das ist exakt der Ablauf mit einem iPad?! 

Wir waren vor ein paar Tagen in Barcelona, drei Freunde sowie meine Freundin und ich, und alle haben DSLR bzw. Systemkameras. Zwei Kumpels hatten ihr iPad 3 dabei und haben jeden Abend an der Bar bzw. Dachterrasse die Bilder importiert, eine Vorauswahl getroffen und ein paar Fotos entwickelt, denn RAW Dateien sind speziell, und bei Facebook bzw. Reiseblog veröffentlicht.

Ich gebe an dieser Stelle zu, dass ein nativer SD Slot hier sicherlich einen Schritt bzw. die Investition von 30 EUR spart ... nur ändert es nichts an der Tatsache, dass man mit einem iPad eben doch Bilder von Speicherkarten ohne Probleme importieren kann.



> Und für mich wirkt es so als ob du versuchst alles zu destruieren.






> Wow, wie kompetent du heute bist!!!


Schalt mal einen Gang runter ... 
Wo wäre der Sinn wenn golani79 das gleiche schreiben würde, wie ich es ein paar Zeilen weiter oben gemacht habe? Macht keinen Sinn & auch ich verweise in Diskussionen gerne auf andere Beiträge, wenn sie meine Meinung widerspiegeln.



> Leute die Blogs betreiben arbeiten nicht immer Professionell! Es gibt Leute die haben enormen Mitteilungsbedarf, seht euch Twitter und Facebook an, es scheint also durchaus bedarf zu geben.


... und genau die von dir genannten Dinge werden sehr gut von Apple Produkten bedient?! 

Das war gerade ein kleines Eigentor ... 



> Und, wie schon erwähnt, es gibt unzählige Möglichkeiten wo diese Anschlüsse von nutzen sein können, ihr wollt sie bloß nicht wahrhaben und versucht sie runterzumachen weil euer geliebtes iPhone keine hat, hätte das iPhone diese Anschlüsse würde man sie sicherlich auch nutzen, manche mehr, manche weniger.


Siehe oben ... bring doch mal ein *paar mehr* Beispiele!


----------



## Rabowke (14. September 2012)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> In bestimmten Bereichen ist immer das eine Navi dem anderen überlegen. Nokias Navi kostet aber nichts, wird sehr gut aktuell gehalten, ist intelligient und zusätzlich noch mit AR-Features ausgestattet.
> Es gibt hier also keinen Grund, 80€ (?) für Tomtom oder Navigon zu blechen.


TomTom hat mich in Australien, Amerika und Europa noch nie im Stich gelassen. Außerdem mag ich die ziemlich gut gepflegten POI, vorallem in Australien gab es dort eingetragene Aussichtspunkte, z.B. einen am Uluru ( Ayers Rock ) für Sonnenaufgang & einen für Sonnenuntergang! 

Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich die Nokia Navilösung nur von den "0815" Nokia Telefonen kenne. Sie funktionieren, aber nicht in dem Umfang wie TomTom. Sei es Geschwindigkeit bei der Berechnung von Routen, was sicherlich der schwachen Hardware der besagten "Dumb"phones geschuldet ist!, noch Spurassistent etc.pp.

Allerdings bin ich neuen Dingen offen und werde mir die Tage ( Monate ) Windows Phone 8 und Nokia anschauen ... 



> Woher weiss ich das wohl? Ich hab den logischen Schluss aus einigen Bekannten Fakten gezogen:
> 1. Das iPhone 5 besitzt zwar Beschläunigungs- und Lagesensoren, aber keinen Abstandsmesser, um bei einem eventuellen Sturz, den ebenfalls nicht vorhandenen Fallschirm rechzeitig zu öffnen.
> 2. Es Besitzt ebenfalls keine Öffnungen die gross genug wären, um auf kleine Düsen hinzuweisen, was bedeutet, es kann mit grosser Warscheinlichkeit nicht schweben oder damit einen Fall abbremsen.
> 3. Ist mir bekannt, wie sich eloxiertes Aluminium ab einem bestimmtem Gewicht beim Fallen verhält und welche Folgen es für dieses hat. Ein Sturz auf die Kante eines 100g schweren Gerätes hinterlässt besonders bei der schwarzen Version eine unschöne, etwas hellere Macke.


Erstmal ... ich musste grinsen! Schön! Jedenfalls bei Punkt 1 & 2! 

Meine Bedenken bzgl. Dellen hab ich desshalb, weil es eine gerade Fläche ist, die "hinten" nicht hohl ist. D.h. Dellen und Beulen können nur da entstehen, wo auch Freiräume sind. Des Weiteren sind mir mein glasiges iPhone 4 schon 2x aus ~1.5m auf Asphalt runtergefallen und, Gott sei dank, hat den Sturz ohne Probleme überstanden. Allerdings ist das wohl mehr Glück gewesen.

Jedenfalls bleibe ich dabei, dass ich mir beim Design (!) des iPhone 5, Mitte der Rückseite, nicht vorstellen kann, wie hier was verbeult wird ... Kratzer hingegen wird es geben, da muss ich dir zustimmen.



> Och, das hat beim iPhone 3g und 3gs auch wunderbar geklappt. Es kommt immer auf die Verarbeitung und die Art des Plastiks an. Ein Kratzer in Aluminium ärgert mich bis ans Lebensände meines Smartphones. Ein Kratzer in Plastik kann ich weckpolieren lassen.


Ja, es *hat* wunderbar geklappt. Aber wenn man jetzt Glas gewöhnt ist, was einen hochwertigen Eindruck vermittelt, wird auch ein Applekunde beim iPhone 6, wenn es komplett Plastik ist, etwas die Nase rümpfen.

Ich würde es jedenfalls machen.


----------



## Rabowke (14. September 2012)

legion333 schrieb:


> Das mit der Geschwindigkeit wird sehr wahrscheinlich an der besseren Optimierung auf Apple Geräte liegen, es gibt ja deutlich mehr versch. Androiden, und da ist es halt schwer, alles auf alle Geräte anzupassen...


Aber damit ist es doch ein Vorteil von Apple ... oder nicht? 

Mir als Kunde ist doch die Fragmentierung der Androidgeräte egal, wenn ich eine Software für 80 EUR kaufe, dann erwarte ich auch eine gut optimierte Version.

Analog dazu siehe Diskussionen um Konsolenports. PC Spieler erwarten doch auch, zu Recht, eine gute Version für ihren PC ... oder hat sich das Sinnbild der PC Spieler in den letzten Tagen verändert?  



> Dafür hat man aber eins, was es bei Apple nie geben wird: Gerätevielfalt


Da bin ich Apple immer noch dankbar für ... wenn ich mir Artikel zur Fragmentierung von Android anschaue, die Probleme bei der Anpassung von Android durch die jeweiligen Hersteller, die bis zu 9-12 Monate dauern kann ... dann mach ich drei Kreuze, dass es dieses Problem bei Apple nicht gibt.

Bevor du mir jetzt mit nativen Google Smartphone kommst ... das kostet auch nicht gerade wenig.


----------



## Vordack (14. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bevor du mir jetzt mit nativen Google Smartphone kommst ... das kostet auch nicht gerade wenig.



ca. halb so viel wie in IPhone^^


----------



## Rabowke (14. September 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> ca. halb so viel wie in IPhone^^


Beziehst du dich auf das Nexus? In der Tat, das kostet "nur" noch ~350 EUR, UVP ist aber auch 680 EUR. Des Weiteren ist das Nexus schon ein paar Monate auf dem Markt.

Das ist übrigens das Problem von allen Herstellern, bis auf Apple: ihre Geräte verlieren massiv und schnell an Wert. Den Verbraucher freuts, das stimmt.

Wobei ich eigentlich dachte, dass das Galaxy S3 im Moment das "Referenz"smartphone bzw. Androidaushängeschild ist? 
Das dürfte doch noch mehr als 500 EUR kosten ...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (14. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rdIWKytq_q4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Vordack (14. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Beziehst du dich auf das Nexus? In der Tat, das kostet "nur" noch ~350 EUR, UVP ist aber auch 680 EUR. Des Weiteren ist das Nexus schon ein paar Monate auf dem Markt.
> 
> Das ist übrigens das Problem von allen Herstellern, bis auf Apple: ihre Geräte verlieren massiv und schnell an Wert. Den Verbraucher freuts, das stimmt.
> 
> ...



Ja, ich habe mich auf das Nexus bezogen da es das neueste Google Smartphone ist. Das S3 ist genauso  wie der ganze andere Rest. Hab heute gerade ne News bei Chip gelesen (find ich gerade nicht) ala "S2 und S3 warten weiterhin auf Jellybean Update). 

Als ich es gekauft habe habe ich ca. 600 Lappen bezahlt. Vor "einigen" Monaten  

Für das Nexus wird es schon rausgegeben. (Ich hab allerdings Cianogenmod mit JB drauf, kann also nicht bestätigen daß es mit dem normalen Stock ROM automatisch funzt.)


----------



## Lukecheater (14. September 2012)

Diese ganze Disskusion hier ist doch Mist und meistens von Anti-iOS Trollen befeuert.
Ich bin mit meinem personalisierbaren Galaxy S+ sehr zufrieden und werde es wohl noch ein paar Jahre nutzen. Es kann zumindest von technischer Seite nicht wirklich weniger als das iPhone 4 und ist halb so teuer gewesen. Hätte ich ein perfektes System gewollt in einem perfekt verarbeiteten Gerät, dann hätte ich zum iPhone gegriffen. Da ich aber schlichtweg nicht bereit bin als Student für ein Handy ca. 650€ zu blechen war die Entscheidung schon allein aus finanziellen Gründen bei mir bzgl. des SGS+ gefallen. 

bzgl. SD-Karte: Dass was realShauni hier versucht zu argumentieren ist im Großen und Ganzen Schwachsinn, nicht der Realität entsprechend und wie Rabowke schon sagte nicht mit handfesten Argumenten belegt. Ich hätte nichts dagegen wenn mein Handy 32 GB internen ins System verbauten Speicher hätte. Es hatte aber nur 8GB die ich bei den heutigen Preisen mit ca. 15€ für 32GB sehr günstig nachrüsten konnte. Bei Apple hätte mich das nochmal 100€ zusätzlich gekostet, so what? Ich hab kein iPhone und dann is das mir auch egal wie viel da jemand für bezahlen muss.

Kla gibt es viele Konsumaffen die sich so ein Gerät nur wegen dem angebissenen Apfel kaufen, aber diese ganze unnötige Disskusion hättet ihr euch sparen können, wenn ihr mal auf die Argumente von Rabowke und golani eingegangen wärt, welche im Gegensatz zu anderen hier wirklich gut argumentiert haben warum sie die Vorzüge eines Android-Handys einfach nicht brauchen bzw. in beiden Fällen (was auch zu einigen hier ein Unterschied ist) nicht mehr missen.


----------

